#ubuntu-ngo 2010-03-08
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-03-09
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> Aloha folks
<czajkowski> typical I mail re slogans and then more ideas :) yer a great bunch :p
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-03-10
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> ello ello
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-03-11
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-03-12
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-03-07
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> highvoltage, thanks a lot for the flowers!
<highvoltage> hmm...
<highvoltage> dholbach: I'm afraid I'm not aware of any flowers
<dholbach> wie? was?
<dholbach> err, sorry
<highvoltage> was nie ek nie
<dholbach> highvoltage, I was referring about the compliments :)
<highvoltage> aaaaaaaaaaah, *those* flowers
<highvoltage> you're welcome :)
<dholbach> :-D
 * dholbach hugs highvoltage
<highvoltage> *hugs*
<dholbach> highvoltage, woah, nice work - shcooltool is installable now
<dholbach> we should blog about it
<dholbach> I'll mail the ngo list tomorrow
<dholbach> it installs like 24967246426 packages, but still, it installs :-D
<highvoltage> dholbach: whohoo! nice.
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-03-08
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-03-09
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-03-10
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-03-11
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-03-05
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-03-06
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-03-07
<dholbach> good morning
<xdatap1> dholbach, morning!
<dholbach> hi xdatap1
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-03-08
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-03-09
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-03-04
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-03-07
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-03-08
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-03-03
<MooDoo> hello all :)
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-03-04
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-03-05
<MooDoo> morning all
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-03-06
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
